# Hamlet (pic heavy)



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

I finally was able to get some good pictures of Hamlet.
He is settling in nicely, and him and Casanova are already playing together.
He definitely completes our family.
Thanks again for helping me name him :smile:.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! White kitty! How cute! How old is he?


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

We got him off of Craigslist, and they did not know how old he was. I would say 5-6 weeks though.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh okay. Congrats on the new cat though.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's a sweetheart!


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks  I love taking pictures of him.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

What a precious little handsome fellow you have and such a cute family. Welcome Hamlet!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Adorable!!! I remember when the twins were that tiny!!!

So much fun!


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww he is so cute...


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks 
He is very fun to play with and watch!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hamlet is adorable!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

awwwwwww!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh he's so *cute*! :love2 Glad to hear he's settling in well with ya'll!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Cute cats!


----------

